# Are you parents losers or winners?



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Were you parents the cool kids in college/high school.
Did they have a lot of friends? Did they group up to find a successful career?


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

Well, my parents grew up in the slums of India yet made it to America and climbed their way into the middle class, so yeah, I would say they are definite winners. I also climbed my way into the middle class after battling drug/alcohol abuse and poverty, so I consider myself a winner as well.

When it comes to the love department, however, it's a whole different story! I strongly believe my mom and dad would not have married had they grown up in the United States, where the culture is totally different.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

My parents where socially adept, intelligent, and popular. However they have issues with drugs and alcohol, which my mom died from, and I think will kill my dad in a few years.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

My dad is lazy as hell. Basically smoked cigarettes, worked construction and warehouses spent his money on junk. Anti-social also. I was embarrassed growing up at his lack of work motivation. Which sucks because a lot of him rubbed off on me, either genetically or subconsciously. TBH after him and my mother broke up I never saw him with another woman, or with a friend. And I was around him enough to know that he had no charisma or anything so I doubt he was with another woman after my mother.

My mother did good, she has problems with self confidence, but she's held a few important positions and did okay with friends.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

They had an average amount of friends. I would say they are winners. Both went to the military. Mom retired, dad went on to working on airplanes. Both are go-getters.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

My mom came to America because of a war & she never went to high school.
Her social & work life seemed pretty normal to me.
She was not popular nor unpopular. Just average.
She had friends, a pretty decent life...
till she married my dad.

My dad came to America because of a war too, but he went to high school.
He was the only Asian in his class.
He was kinda popular I guess because his teachers & classmates loved him.
They threw a birthday party for him & gave him lots of gifts.
They thought he was funny. 
He would blurt out answers to questions he didn't even know.
And say little 'charming' funny things.
He was also very hot-tempered & scruffy.
If you fought him, he'd fight back.
In fact, he bit a kid in the arm once for getting him mad at some game! =O
He seemed to live a good life...
till he married my mom.

But my dad is not a good partner...
Too selfish, possessive, controlling, stubborn, stern, cold, unaffectionate, unappreciative...it goes on... I guess you can say he was a loser in the love department...sorry dad it's the truth..


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

My mom was bullied throughout school because she was very outspoken and "had a mouth." I think she wasn't very socially successful because her mom was overbearing. I don't think she had many friends if any, growing up. Now, she has work friends but none outside of work that I know of. She's a homebody, has depression, and anxiety issues.


My dad dropped out of high school but now has his Masters in something, idk. He's very adventurous, methodical, and basically a go-getter. He always runs into people he knows whenever we're out and about. He's never told me what his social life was like when he was growing up.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

My parents both intelligent >120 - 140 IQ I think, both of them had decent jobs, dad was a structural engineer, mum a teacher. Neither of them have _ever_ had any adult friends though other than relatives. Mum clearly has some OCD traits, probably depression when I was a kid, both exhibit some minor social anxiety, both of them have an insane work ethic, which is funny because I find any kind of sustained effort abhorrent.

They weren't "losers" though by societal definitions, though ofc it goes without saying that "loser" is an absurd thing in itself.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

My parents are winners.


My dad is very outgoing and his personality just seems to attract a lot of people. He has a lot of friends. He's very successful at what he does.


My mom, not so much but it's really not all her fault in my opinion. She earned her master's degree in psychology and she graduated Magne Cum Laude from two different universities. She is, however, the reason I am as screwed up as I am. I believe I got almost every disorder I have (either from nature or from nurture) from her.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, I would say as much. My dad is a career firefighter and has saved tons of lives (also lost lots of people, kids included) and he does really well for himself and the family. When he married my mom, she already had two kids so he had an instant family of 4 to provide for. My mom is less of a winner, being a minor alcoholic, high school drop out and a waitress for her entire life.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

I think my dad was more of the loser side and my mom was the winning side, she was the tough one in school and alot of people liked her. But now my mom has no friends and failed at getting a career, whilst my dad has alot of co-worker friends and a good job. So GG on that one


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I think both my parents were pretty introverted when they were younger, so I doubt they were popular at school.

Now though, I would definitely consider my Mam to be a winner. She is an honest, hard-working person, with a stable career and friends.

I can't say the same about my Dad. He wasn't a great father. He was an even worse husband. He led a very unhealthy lifestyle and died far too young because of it. And yet he had lots of friends, also had a stable career, and is _adored_ by his family to this day. To many people he was a winner, which is fine, as I'm sure he was a perfectly good brother/son/uncle/friend/whatever, but he certainly wasn't to me. [/daddyissues] :um


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Absolute losers and complete pushovers. And very dumb.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

They're losers, just like I am.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Winners, hard-working immigrants who got the american dream.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Absolute losers and complete pushovers. And very dumb.


This applies to my parents, unfortunately. Eh could had been worse.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Dark Jewel said:


> They're losers, just like I am.


Same


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

My mother is good looking and has a successful career she could have chosen any man she wanted to. I have no idea why she married my brain dead loser father . He ruined her life and indirectly my life too thanks to his brain dead financial decisions .


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

My dad is more sociable and knew a lot of people. Mom was selective with who she talked to and often had trouble maintaining friends because of her toxic behavior. I think if my dad had more confidence with women, she wouldn't still be in his life.

Overall, they aren't particularly successful so I guess would be deemed 'losers', but 'miserable' is more accurate.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

They're something in between on the objective scale. For me they're pretty great people. Sure they have their defects, but nobody is perfect.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

My parents are very disciplined,practical (to a fault) people. They're very religious and have a few people they chat with occasionally at church. I'd imagine they would call them "friends" but the contact is little more than polite conversations and they don't see them outside of church. They've always seemed content with that and never indicated they'd like more.

They've done well financially,thru extreme thrift,planning and careful investing. They measure their value and that of others in two ways -monetary and religious devotion. Because they excel at both-I'm sure they would describe themselves as winners. My opinion would differ greatly.


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

My parents where both born in another country and moved by themselves, got their jobs and still making a good living.
So no, they are definately no damn losers
Me on the other hand, oh boy...


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

My mom and dad both had a lot of friends back in high school. Both have successful lives. My mom makes enough money to go on vacation five times a year. . . .


----------



## Q003 (Jun 24, 2015)

losers


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, it's unfair to label my parents winners or losers in terms of finances because of circumstances outside of their control, but this topic does make me wonder how my life would be different if I was treated to parents of the winner category.
Super social, extroverted, with prestigious jobs. I'd wonder what connections that could've bestowed me.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

VeMuñeca said:


> My mom and dad both had a lot of friends back in high school. Both have successful lives. My mom makes enough money to go on vacation five times a year. . . .


I'm so jealous. :/


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

2Milk said:


> I'm so jealous. :/


Don't be. I don't go with them on vacation because I am in school. And my family isn't as happy as you'd think. D:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, my dad volunteered for the Marines and went to Vietnam. That wasn't the cool thing to do back then. He also never abandoned his family even though I never was really worth a damn and he knew it. I think he probably knew all along how I would turn out. He was never mean, abusive or even angry. He's really never mentioned it. He wasn't successful in the traditional sense. He was just a truck driver. He made OK money after a really rough start.

My dad is more of an honorable person than a lot of men are. I don't really think he was meant to have a family. I honestly think most of my problems were bad genes. He's lucky my sister didn't turn out the same way. But in a way, I'm lucky I wasn't born to different parents. Some people would have kicked me out long ago.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

My parents are definitely winners. They immigrated from Mexico to this great nation and achieved the American dream. They may not be wealthy but they are doing far better than a lot of people that were born in the US. My dad is very social, has several friends. He suffers from depression but has never used that as an excuse for not being a hard worker. Mom has some friends but she's not that social. Had an uncle with SA.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

My dad is a winner when it comes to job related stuff. Has a masters in engineering, even though he was an orphan child and was not allowed to get such a degree. 

I would also say that he was good in social situations as well, but the alcohol he drinks just destroys him thus he doesn't have contact with a lot of people or a lot of friends. 

Because of the amount of money my dad has and the fact that I have lived the life he can live it's super important for me to get a job where I can get just as much money. 

My mom has no degree but she is very good socially. No problems with relationships and all that.


----------

